# trenbolone



## tommyboy11 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey guys jus curious to something i heard, my friend that i get my "medicine" tells me that spot injecting tren into various muscles (biceps,triceps,traps,pecs, etc) cause localized growth, now i thought this was false info but this guy is tremendous and knows alot about roids in general, you guys have any imput on this, jus curious is all


----------



## LAM (Jun 26, 2005)

tommyboy11 said:
			
		

> Hey guys jus curious to something i heard, my friend that i get my "medicine" tells me that spot injecting tren into various muscles (biceps,triceps,traps,pecs, etc) cause localized growth, now i thought this was false info but this guy is tremendous and knows alot about roids in general, you guys have any imput on this, jus curious is all



localized growth doesn't occur from steroids.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think people get get a localized swelling when using certain steroids in small muscle groups. Things like propionate, suspension, winstrol, and tren are known to cause more inflammation in whatever muscle injected into. So people get dooped by thinking the swelling of the muscle is growth and its not....it will eventually go back to normal after the irritation is gone.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 26, 2005)

Totally false.


----------



## pengers84 (Jun 26, 2005)

did he explain why?


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jun 26, 2005)

no he just said hes been shooting the tren and his arms grew like 1 inch in the past 2 weeks i got some of the tren anyway to add to my cycle im gonna do 75 mgs eod and im gonna site inject it reguardless if it dont make localized growth, i just finished injecting into my bicep and it went pretty smoothly surprisingly.


----------



## ag-guys (Jun 27, 2005)

The streching of muscle fibers (due to site-inj) in the particular site has been shown to help with localized growth due to the ability of nutrients and blood to enter the area at a great rate -the anabolics don't hurt either; however, the % is very minor, around a few % points.  I can attest that long-term use will create localized growth, yet it will be minor and usually uneven (bumpy).

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 27, 2005)

Unless this guy is shooting synthol and calling that "growth"


----------



## 19-chief (Jun 27, 2005)

you might need a newer, better-informed medicine man.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jun 27, 2005)

lol nah i get good medicine at good prices from this "medicine man"


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2005)

tommyboy11 said:
			
		

> no he just said hes been shooting the tren and his arms grew like 1 inch in the past 2 weeks i got some of the tren anyway to add to my cycle im gonna do 75 mgs eod and im gonna site inject it reguardless if it dont make localized growth, i just finished injecting into my bicep and it went pretty smoothly surprisingly.



My side delts were huge from scar tissue during frequent shots, it has nothing to do with the gear causing muscular growth.

Esterless gear some believe will cause this, but tren acetate has an ester.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 29, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My side delts were huge from scar tissue during frequent shots, it has nothing to do with the gear causing muscular growth.
> 
> Esterless gear some believe will cause this, but tren acetate has an ester.


Great point mudge. I have a (diabetic) buddie who has huge Tri's from his 30+ years of insulin shots.


----------



## JACKED (Jun 29, 2005)

Yo fellas I'm no expert by any means, but if AAS cause localized growth, I'd think it would be a lot of people running around with BIG ASSES!!!! 

I mean why wouldn't it make your ass grow if everything else would grow. Sounds like common sense to me.


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> Yo fellas I'm no expert by any means, but if AAS cause localized growth, I'd think it would be a lot of people running around with BIG ASSES!!!!
> 
> I mean why wouldn't it make your ass grow if everything else would grow. Sounds like common sense to me.



exactly..the muscle tissue on the glutes is no different then that anywhere else in the body.  the bioavailibitly of of steroid esters is greater in the glutes than in the delts, biceps, etc.  you would see localized growth in the glutes before you would any other body part, and you don't...


----------



## JACKED (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Lam I sure needed that cleared up. You know, some validation.


----------



## funkdocta (Jun 30, 2005)

LAM is correct, dont mistake swelling of the muscle with actual growth of the muscle.

 The swelling goes down.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 1, 2005)

The only BBer I seen that may have some localized growth in the glut area has to be Ronnie...and LEMME tell ya that dude has a HUGE ass....hahaha.....then again everything else on that man is huge too....but his ass is abnormally large compaired to ever other man on stage. Art Atwood probably ain't too far off....


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2005)

Atwood was fat as a kid, he has big structure. As for Ronnie, his ass is always shredded.


----------



## JACKED (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, any of yall seen the 2003 Olympia? Big ron was doin a dance.. ya know going into a split and his ass, I swear was eating his shorts. It made his trunks look like a thong!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 1, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> Hey, any of yall seen the 2003 Olympia? Big ron was doin a dance.. ya know going into a split and his ass, I swear was eating his shorts. It made his trunks look like a thong!!




Yeah after his time on stage as he walked away he was pulling his shorts out of his ass.


Mudge Atwood has what I consider one of the most ugly bodies in the sport. I saw him guest pose at the Jr. Nationals this year and he was huge but looked gross and his gut is HUGE...and I can't stand the shape of his chest.


----------



## GFR (Jul 1, 2005)

tommyboy11 said:
			
		

> Hey guys jus curious to something i heard, my friend that i get my "medicine" tells me that spot injecting tren into various muscles (biceps,triceps,traps,pecs, etc) cause localized growth, now i thought this was false info but this guy is tremendous and knows alot about roids in general, you guys have any imput on this, jus curious is all


Hormones bring about their characteristic effects on "Target cells" by increasing or decreasing the rates of normal cellular processes. So injecting a steroid directly into a certain muscle group will not change the amount of target cells ( target cell: a cell that is capable of responding to a hormone because it bears receptors to which the hormone can bind). All major hormones ( even when injected) circulate to virtually all tissues in the body so spot injections have no effect on localized growth.


----------



## rat (Mar 26, 2010)

Witmaster said:


> Unless this guy is shooting synthol and calling that "growth"


iv been shooting dek ka and test for 5 weeks but iv ran out n the guy i get it off is away for 3 weeks. iv had a week off now n all i have is a bottle of tren. would it be wise too start the tren on its own or am i best off waiting till i can get dek ka n test? alos can i exspect side efects like lak of labedo n stuff? or yeah n i was doing 2 of each a week n i had a shot of hcg about 3 weeks ago aswel.


----------

